
Ask HN: AI that automates sales, support and hiring - bloodcarter
I&#x27;ve built an AI that is indistinguishable from talking (by voice or text) from real human and got 200 leads out of 600 cold calls in 20 hours.<p>Does it make sense? What would be your advice?
======
IAMsterdam
If these are qualified leads and can convert them to a revenue stream? I
believe you have the holy grail of cold calling If positioned accordingly.

